# Went to look at a mk 2 focus RS today Women/Gutted/Rant!! Other option??



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Went to look at a blue mk2 FRS today with the Mrs. She is well aware this is the car I have wanted since it came out but only now the time is right. So I'm in there like "babe come and have a look what you reckon? Not bad eh" etc etc. Took one look at her face and knew it was game over.

Sooo gutted as she had seemed ok with this as I had met her agreement of not getting an evo X, my other choice. But I think this is the first time she'd properly looked at an RS and just not her cup of tea-she prefers her German marques :wall:

The Mrs is great and not going to kick and scream too as she says she will look at a white one but i know in my heart it isn't happening.

The answer would be a Scirocco R but can't afford it we have said we would spend 18k or upto 20k if really good deal.

So what are my options I'm thinking facelift 2009 S3 may be the way anyone got any thoughts/recommendations? MUST be a hot hatch


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rds1985 said:


> Went to look at a blue mk2 FRS today with the Mrs. She is well aware this is the car I have wanted since it came out but only now the time is right. So I'm in there like "babe come and have a look what you reckon? Not bad eh" etc etc. Took one look at her face and knew it was game over.
> 
> Sooo gutted as she had seemed ok with this as I had met her agreement of not getting an evo X, my other choice. But I think this is the first time she'd properly looked at an RS and just not her cup of tea-she prefers her German marques :wall:
> 
> ...


I can only see one option; leave the Mrs.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Golf R32? plenty available for 18k


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mick said:


> Golf R32?


Good shout but previously owned both a mk4 and mk5 and looking for something I've not had before-would like to get something 2009 on ideally!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it a joint purchase, with joint funds? Will you both be driving or is it something only you will drive? If it's your car and your money, buy what you want. If it's a joint purchase then as long as her argument is reasoned and not just "because it's green", get something you're both happy with. I haven't any experience with the cars you're looking at but somebody will be along in a minute to tell you to get shot of the mrs rather than view the big picture of happy harmony - edit: got beaten to it!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Is it a joint purchase, with joint funds? Will you both be driving or is it something only you will drive? If it's your car and your money, buy what you want. If it's a joint purchase then as long as her argument is reasoned and not just "because it's green", get something you're both happy with. I haven't any experience with the cars you're looking at but somebody will be along in a minute to tell you to get shot of the mrs rather than view the big picture of happy harmony - edit: got beaten to it!


Yeah joint purchase-we only need one car and TBH I wouldn't get one she didn't like anyway as would be a constant area of contention/conflict.

Not because it's green so much but similar it's just a bit to lairy I think..

Problem is I don't want anything else had my heart set on one of these for 2.5 years now..


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Would you not consider 1 or 3 series coupes?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Matt- said:


> Would you not consider 1 or 3 series coupes?


I have considered 123d and 135i coupes and may come back to them. However, I do like the option of folding back seats into the boot for lugging stuff around etc. Not really considered the 3 series what they like to drive? Heavy?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

volvo c30 t5 slightly less horses but same engine principal pretty much??? all previous hot fords were T5 engines and slightly less lairy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

123d with chip very quick and usable and and great at pumps but no in your face looks or high red line , wait another year and get a m5 v8 with high miles job done


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> volvo c30 t5 slightly less horses but same engine principal pretty much??? all previous hot fords were T5 engines and slightly less lairy


She does like the C30 and I think they look great but concerned about depreciation compared to the likes of an RS..


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

rds1985 said:


> I have considered 123d and 135i coupes and may come back to them. However, I do like the option of folding back seats into the boot for lugging stuff around etc. Not really considered the 3 series what they like to drive? Heavy?


I have owned a handful of 3 series and every single one has driven beautifully, granted they are a bigger motor than the focus but IMO you would not regret going german. 
The 3 series has been refined so well by BMW and it isn't called the ultimate driving machine for a laugh.

Give one a test drive buddy, once you get used to the RWD you would love it!!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> 123d with chip very quick and usable and and great at pumps but no in your face looks or high red line , wait another year and get a m5 v8 with high miles job done


LOL seriously tempted to tell her we're getting a O% CC for a year and picking up a high milage new shape M3-theres your prestige love

Did consider a MZ4 coupe but dunno if they're any good


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Matt- said:


> I have owned a handful of 3 series and every single one has driven beautifully, granted they are a bigger motor than the focus but IMO you would not regret going german.
> The 3 series has been refined so well by BMW and it isn't called the ultimate driving machine for a laugh.
> 
> Give one a test drive buddy, once you get used to the RWD you would love it!!


Does the 3 drive better than than the 1? in your opinion


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Strap a pair on and bloody buy it, tell her she settles for the blue or you're going for the orange/green.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

rds1985 said:


> She does like the C30 and I think they look great but concerned about depreciation compared to the likes of an RS..


Mk2 Volvo Focus RS is depreciating badly anyway, so I wouldn't worry about that with other cars, as you will be in the same boat with it.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

rds1985 said:


> Does the 3 drive better than than the 1? in your opinion


Couldn't say mate, the only 1 series I owned was the hatchback and it was only the 116i which is seriously underpowered! 
A guy I know runs a 135 and he prefers that over his old 325....guess its a case of trying them mate. 
Get down your local BMW stealer and I'm sure they would be more than happy to let you try them!

Hey just has a thought, what about a Z4 coupe??? That's a rapid car!! Can be twitchy but is great fun


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

rds1985 said:


> Does the 3 drive better than than the 1? in your opinion


Yes 
That's just my opinion though - I had a 118d and thought it was alright. Hated the ride, but it handled very well and it was a very good drive. Hatch is tiny but with the seats down you can fit in 5 bags of shopping instead of just 3.

Got a couple of 3 series as courtesy cars and they were so much nicer to drive. Ride was much more compliant and comfortable but still drove very well. Not practical enough for me, but nevertheless a nice car.

If your heart is set on the RS but you're both paying for it, at least try to get the mrs behind the wheel and see what she says.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are having troubles with settling on something! 

I have had a brief read and haven't seen it mentioned so thought i might throw it out there. 

Considered the E46 M3?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tomm said:


> Sorry to hear you are having troubles with settling on something!
> 
> I have had a brief read and haven't seen it mentioned so thought i might throw it out there.
> 
> Considered the E46 M3?


yeah and run away running costs of a car double the original price of an RS in some cases


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

do You consider Seat Leon CUPRA R much cheaper than S3 and You can get REVO chip from dealer so car not loose warranty and for £19500 brand new I do not have to say much more


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Try a E90 335d and map it . Rapid!


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Have had the Z4M Roadster and the Z4 coupe so I've driven the engine and bodyshell but not together! Have a look at a Z4M Coupe it will be stunning to drive, cracking engine and great noise and also something a bit unusual which you don't see everyday. Coupe is also quite practical comparatively, I used to get a mountain bike in mine! Also from a depreciation point of view their values are really starting to stabilise now, there are only 350 or so Z4M Coupes in the UK. You need to drive one though as it isn't the easiest car to manoeuvre, long long bonnet ahead of you which seems to never end and an unusual clutch that takes constant effort to drive smoothly especially between 1st and 2nd. It's a tricky car to get off the line quickly, but once you're in 2nd there isn't much that will bother you at the lights! But it is a sports car from the ground up rather than a hatchback with a big engine.

My first instinct when you said what to buy? Was 135i Coupe, but you wouldn't go wrong with a 123d.

My left field suggestion would be a 335d MSport Touring. 08/09 with 25k or so. Just an incredible all rounder. Great to drive, genuinely fast (very fast if chipped) and very practical. 

Of the few you've mentioned for me it would be Audi S3.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Trade the Mrs in and buy what you want :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

how about a cheeky DB7 the baby 3.2 can be had for 16k


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Matt- said:


> Couldn't say mate, the only 1 series I owned was the hatchback and it was only the 116i which is seriously underpowered!
> A guy I know runs a 135 and he prefers that over his old 325....guess its a case of trying them mate.
> Get down your local BMW stealer and I'm sure they would be more than happy to let you try them!
> 
> Hey just has a thought, what about a Z4 coupe??? That's a rapid car!! Can be twitchy but is great fun


Ironically that's what I've been running for the best part of the last year whilst saving a 116i 5 door that my mother gave me a great deal on!



johnnyguitar said:


> Yes
> That's just my opinion though - I had a 118d and thought it was alright. Hated the ride, but it handled very well and it was a very good drive. Hatch is tiny but with the seats down you can fit in 5 bags of shopping instead of just 3.
> 
> Got a couple of 3 series as courtesy cars and they were so much nicer to drive. Ride was much more compliant and comfortable but still drove very well. Not practical enough for me, but nevertheless a nice car.
> ...


She has agreed to have a drive and spent all night saying she'll look at the RS online everyday in the hope it improves on her---bless....



Tomm said:


> Sorry to hear you are having troubles with settling on something!
> 
> I have had a brief read and haven't seen it mentioned so thought i might throw it out there.
> 
> Considered the E46 M3?


If I could afford a CSL I would get one as depreciation bullet proof but they are a bit common round my neck of the woods



Alzak said:


> do You consider Seat Leon CUPRA R much cheaper than S3 and You can get REVO chip from dealer so car not loose warranty and for £19500 brand new I do not have to say much more





Exotica said:


> Try a E90 335d and map it . Rapid!


STRONGLY considering this route



ABGT170 said:


> Have had the Z4M Roadster and the Z4 coupe so I've driven the engine and bodyshell but not together! Have a look at a Z4M Coupe it will be stunning to drive, cracking engine and great noise and also something a bit unusual which you don't see everyday. Coupe is also quite practical comparatively, I used to get a mountain bike in mine! Also from a depreciation point of view their values are really starting to stabilise now, there are only 350 or so Z4M Coupes in the UK. You need to drive one though as it isn't the easiest car to manoeuvre, long long bonnet ahead of you which seems to never end and an unusual clutch that takes constant effort to drive smoothly especially between 1st and 2nd. It's a tricky car to get off the line quickly, but once you're in 2nd there isn't much that will bother you at the lights! But it is a sports car from the ground up rather than a hatchback with a big engine.
> 
> My first instinct when you said what to buy? Was 135i Coupe, but you wouldn't go wrong with a 123d.
> 
> ...


Am definitely going to look into 335ds. MZ4 probably not enough of an all rounder and the Mrs would probably kill herself



ivor said:


> how about a cheeky DB7 the baby 3.2 can be had for 16k


 LOL

Anyone got experience of a 335d?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Just get a RS! I wish I could have one, I was sooo close to having a mk2 RS (in Ug the BEST colour) or a Golf Ed30, but instead i've ended up with a house


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Other option,get rid of her,these cars are amazing!!!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

scoobymad said:


> Other option,get rid of her,these cars are amazing!!!


At the risk of sounding P-whipped I've had enough wrong uns to want to keep this one.

We'll see what happens when she drives it fingers crossed!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The 335D is auto only due to amount of torque im lead to believe.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

rds1985 said:


> She does like the C30 and I think they look great but concerned about depreciation compared to the likes of an RS..


The 5 Cylinder C30s (T5 and D5) actually seem to be holding into money fairly well atm due to be pretty rare to find, get a well specced Manual and I reckon you'd be pleasantly suprised


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

:thumb:


dew1911 said:


> The 5 Cylinder C30s (T5 and D5) actually seem to be holding into money fairly well atm due to be pretty rare to find, get a well specced Manual and I reckon you'd be pleasantly suprised


if i didnt live 25 miles away from work id have one tomorrow! That engine is brilliant in the volvo.

plus you can do quite a lot with them like






i just wish they were actually going to make this!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmmm you really can't compare S3's, Leon Cupra's ect... with the Focus. They are totally different ends off the Hot Hatch spectrum i'm afraid.

No other cars in the RS class feel like the RS do. It brings out the inner child in you. The factory pops and bangs the sound, the occasion. I know you knwo this.

I'm surprised she didn't like the Blue.

I think PB with Silver wheels is a very subtle combo for the RS. Shame. I do know someone who moved to a 135 BMW and loves it.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Love the C30s....................and then i see the rear..


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

What about the car in your avatar or is that yours?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Keith_sir said:


> What about the car in your avatar or is that yours?


the FD2! Lol i sold it ages ago but can't get the picture changed!
Great car but the ride is unbearable for me...


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

gally said:


> Hmmm you really can't compare S3's, Leon Cupra's ect... with the Focus. They are totally different ends off the Hot Hatch spectrum i'm afraid.
> 
> No other cars in the RS class feel like the RS do. It brings out the inner child in you. The factory pops and bangs the sound, the occasion. I know you knwo this.
> 
> ...


I agree-also thought blue would've been ok as lowest key of the 3 available colours imo.. TBH had a chat last night and told her that I really want one and if she wants me to pay for it all then I may be willing to do so.

She said let's go and look at a white one and have a drive before we worry about that..

I do think it does look mean in blue though the darker colour helps to show the cars body lines flared arches etc in a way that imo the white doesn't.

She quite likes the Factory mini JCW..thoughts?


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

rds1985 said:


> the FD2! Lol i sold it ages ago but can't get the picture changed!
> Great car but the ride is unbearable for me...


Shame....... they look so good and hardly see any on the road.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megane 250!!!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

You can get tidyish used 335ds for that kind of money...

Quicker to 60 and 100 than an FRS yet 400 miles from a tank


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not exactly fun though is it? Wofting along in a diesel... he's too young for that yet! 

You want a chuckable, manual, petrol and you know it!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> You can get tidyish used 335ds for that kind of money...
> 
> Quicker to 60 and 100 than an FRS yet 400 miles from a tank


official figures have the RS quicker to 60. not by much, but quicker nonetheless.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

911, 350Z, not a hot hatch but an M5


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Not exactly fun though is it? Wofting along in a diesel... he's too young for that yet!
> 
> You want a chuckable, manual, petrol and you know it!


:thumb:

I'm pretty sure she'll be sold after driving the RS.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Megane 250!!!!


These are getting cheap and was thinking about it as like them in Black and the Mrs quite likes them but after my bad experience with my R26 I'm not sure I want to go Renault again. Very nearly got a clio 200 but decided to leave it and keep on saving-with hindsight i'm happy with my decision


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3221774.htm

boggers spec but bargain I reckon-and the Mrs like them. But will i kick myself when I can't get anything in it


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

rds1985 said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3221774.htm
> 
> boggers spec but bargain I reckon-and the Mrs like them. But will i kick myself when I can't get anything in it


Love these. Pass a black one every day going to work and looks so good on the road. Alot of presence.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Not exactly fun though is it? Wofting along in a diesel... he's too young for that yet!
> 
> You want a chuckable, manual, petrol and you know it!


EXACTLY-and here in lies my point in 10 years when I'm married and have a kids I will no doubt admit defeat and go German and get the likes of a 335d, but i'm never going to get an RS at that age. This is not meant as a dig a bmw drivers I'm driving one at the moment and it's each to their own with cars...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i feel your pain, its not worth ending up falling out over a car, or having a massive white elephant parked on the drive... having said that, get her to drive it, and im sure it'll change her mind.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

rds1985 said:


> EXACTLY-and *here in lies my point in 10 years when I'm married and have a kids I will no doubt admit defeat and go German* and get the likes of a 335d, but i'm never going to get an RS at that age. This is not meant as a dig a bmw drivers I'm driving one at the moment and it's each to their own with cars...


alright dont rub it in :lol: I know what you mean. the 335d is a great car but i've never turned to the missus and said "corr look at that 335d!" the RS is a different story.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> :thumb:
> 
> if i didnt live 25 miles away from work id have one tomorrow! That engine is brilliant in the volvo.


How about a D5 then, best of both worlds? I love mine (as I'm sure most have noticed! :lol: )



dixon75 said:


> i feel your pain, its not worth ending up falling out over a car, or having a massive *white elephant parked on the drive*... having said that, get her to drive it, and im sure it'll change her mind.


Performance blue one then?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> How about a D5 then, best of both worlds? I love mine (as I'm sure most have noticed! :lol: )
> 
> Performance blue one then?


Performance blue lol have you read the thread :lol:

What sort of mpgs is your D5 seeing mate?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

(It was a joke at the white elephant comment!)

My run is 2 miles a day (0.9 miles each way) and a good amount of booting it about when going further (I love the sound of the forced induction sucking up anything that's got too close) and I'm seeing about 38-40, if you were doing proper runs such as the length of PrestigeChris I'm sure the 50s would be easy to achieve.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I know the R26 let you down, but the 250, like the 197 over the 182, is MASSIVELY better built, plus you'd have a whack of warranty left. No brainer for £17k for me. Best handling of the current bunch too.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Not exactly fun though is it? Wofting along in a diesel... he's too young for that yet!
> 
> You want a chuckable, manual, petrol and you know it!


And sorry you own a...

Golf? :lol:

Sean - several car tests have had the 335d at mid 5s to 60 and mid 13s to 100. Without a remap. And one track time is quicker for the RS, another has the 335d way ahead. So evenly matched really.

The RS is slow for it's power - not sure why. And it's wrong wheel drive. I will never own a FWD car again...

Get the 135i if you want a very quick, correct wheel drive car that's well made. Prices are very good lightly used.

The RS looked ridiculous IMO - there's being "youthful" and being plain chivvy. ST is way more subtle/better looking.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sean? ..


and why the laughing at Russ' golf?


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> And sorry you own a...
> 
> Golf? :lol:
> 
> ...


You can be quite scathing about other peoples prized possessions can't you? As well as being pretty dismissive of other peoples opinions. This is a public forum and your opinion is just as valid and relevant as mine I just don't want to be hit over the head with it all the time!:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Deano said:


> sean? ..
> 
> and why the laughing at Russ' golf?


Oops - I thought it was Sean not you Deano. I simply suggested those figures were a bit out.

Simple - he dissed my car as an old man's vehicle, I suggested that maybe his isn't the model choice of the younger driver. Apart from the R32 of course...

ABGT - it would appear that it's fine for anyone to bash our cars, but as soon as I give a bit back, people shout "unfair"

I made a suggestion to the OP - a few jumped in and had a go as usual. I bit back, I then get a bashing.

Hmmm - that's fair...

I'd go for a newish R32, a newish S3 or a much more subtle ST and get it chipped by Mountune.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm laughing at the RS being chavvy. If it was German people would have pee'd their pants.

It's has a following and the RS simply stirs something inside you that a lot of other marques simply can't. 

It's not comprable to S3's and Golf Gti's imo. People who want the RS aren't looking for a something like a German marque, they're looking for the whole drama of owing the RS.

Maybe it's something you get or you don't.

A member from another forum I spoke to a while ago, put it well with my help when comparing the MK1 RS to the Golf Gti of the same era.

The Golf was better in 9/10 departments but the RS was the only car he wanted to jump back in and drive. The MK2 is the same except even better than the Mk1.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Gally - I'd have your FRP like a shot, or a sorted (some aren't) mk1 RS but not the current RS. Sorry but all that bodykit, those huge pipes, that massive splitter, just kill it for me.

If they'd stayed a bit nearer the look of the ST, then maybe better. But the look of the RS is for a 400+bhp car, not a 300bhp one that can't even crack 14s to 100.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

rds1985 said:


> Love the C30s....................and then i see the rear..


marmite you either love it or you dont...ofc i like it...why buy a car to follow a heard, and in someways the RS yes is not discrete either...so again its marmite, whether i like the RS is not for judgement here but i do like it...just like i admire _some_ BM's, mercs and audis....

if your worried about that element by a v50 :lol:

tbh your better off IMHO looking for a vehicle that was originally around the same price of the RS. its alright suggesting evo's,m5's and m3's because they look cheap but the running costs and _should_ anything go wrong you have not got the running costs of a vehicle anywhere near the same value. its like if you look at e60 m5 prices around 20k ish...it aint 20k money car to run though is it?....

all im going to say is if you want that T5 lump (whatever it is fitted in, what i think might of attracted you to the RS because of the T5) then get one soon they are getting like rocking horse poop in some models, and remember it aint got much longer...

and as for the decision to be fair it is not just yours so it makes the situation a whole lot more difficult. i dont honestly know but maybe the ST might be a good starting point to you winning.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Gally - I'd have your FRP like a shot, or a sorted (some aren't) mk1 RS but not the current RS. Sorry but all that bodykit, those huge pipes, that massive splitter, just kill it for me.
> 
> If they'd stayed a bit nearer the look of the ST, then maybe better. But the look of the RS is for a 400+bhp car, not a 300bhp one that can't even crack 14s to 100.


The Frp although not an RS and the Mk1 are actually quite subtle in comparison.

Like I said, it's all about what you look for in a car, it's loud and proud no doubt. The guy I spoke of got rid of his RS for the 135i because he hated the attention his got. Stealing Montune badges ect..


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I can solve the whole topic in one...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

gally said:


> The Frp although not an RS and the Mk1 are actually quite subtle in comparison.
> 
> Like I said, it's all about what you look for in a car, it's loud and proud no doubt. The guy I spoke of got rid of his RS for the 135i because he hated the attention his got. Stealing Montune badges ect..


Yep I know the FRP isn't an RS but it's damn cool anyway. And so is the mk1 FRS. Proving that I like many Fords.

IMO the mk1 Focus handled way better than the mk2. The ST170 was sublime.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> And sorry you own a...
> 
> Golf? :lol:
> 
> ...


That's you told Russ LOL :lol:
Well tbh i agree and think the RS is a bit chavvy but i will happily admit i tend to like chavvy cars!! not talking novas with bean cans attached though!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you seen the size of the RSs exhausts? I don't think any cars. even super cars, have bean cans like them.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

gally said:


> I'm laughing at the RS being chavvy. If it was German people would have pee'd their pants.
> 
> It's has a following and* the RS simply stirs something inside you* that a lot of other marques simply can't.
> 
> ...


well put :thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Have you seen the size of the RSs exhausts? I don't think any cars. even super cars, have bean cans like them.


yeah yeah whatever


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

rds1985 said:


> yeah yeah whatever


Apologies for clouding this thread with such curveballs as FACTS.:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's an RS it's not supposed to be subtle and uninspiring, the exhausts aren't that big either, look at the size of the drain pipes on a range rover! I know which one is more likely to need the extra pipework.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Speaking as someone who has owned one: the diesel models have concealed pipes which aren't visible and the Supercharged has two visible straight pipes which don't measure anything like the RS's. Let's keep factual.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The 300bhp RS or the 500bhp RR?


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> The 300bhp RS or the 500bhp RR?


Me? Neither. TD6 Range Rover which is 210BHP or something along those lines. Power wasn't really a concern or the reason for buying one. But back O/T.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

ABGT - as you stated, the RR diesel has concealed pipes. The Supercharged V8 RR has visible pipes and is over 500bhp in current form. It still has much smaller pipes than the RS.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> Gally - I'd have your FRP like a shot, or a sorted (some aren't) mk1 RS but not the current RS. Sorry but all that bodykit, those huge pipes, that massive splitter, just kill it for me.
> 
> If they'd stayed a bit nearer the look of the ST, then maybe better. But the look of the RS is for a 400+bhp car, not a 300bhp one that can't even crack 14s to 100.


Much of the lack of (if you can call it that) performance in standing start times for the rs is in the way the engine management limits power/torque in the first 2 gears. It really is a much faster car than the times suggest.

I do agree though it should be rwd or 4wd and about 5k more expensive. Top top car though. As you mentioned a 335i would be a great choice, not as chuckable and will never feel as nimble but with an LSD and a map you will have a serious bit of kit, which no hot hatch (bar an rs3) will get near.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm all over a 135i when I come off my current car share.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Oops - I thought it was Sean not you Deano. I simply suggested those figures were a bit out.
> 
> Simple - he dissed my car as an old man's vehicle, I suggested that maybe his isn't the model choice of the younger driver. Apart from the R32 of course...
> 
> ...


Just for the record I suggested the same as you: 335d. It's a car I would love to own when things pick up again. M Sport for me rather than an SE. Parted with my RR Vogue today and so the hunt begins for a nice example. But all sorts of cars have different merits, that's all.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

ABGT170 said:


> Just for the record I suggested the same as you: 335d. It's a car I would love to own when things pick up again. M Sport for me rather than an SE. Parted with my RR Vogue today and so the hunt begins for a nice example. But all sorts of cars have different merits, that's all.


Indeed and that's the opinion I share too. I like all sorts of cars and won't bash everything like some do. I just don't like a certain amount of cars and the RS is one of them.

Russ - okay then, remap a 135i like yours have been and see how you get on...

Or try taking on one in the wet. Or on a track.

Same old same old...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Indeed and that's the opinion I share too. I like all sorts of cars and won't bash everything like some do. I just don't like a certain amount of cars and the RS is one of them.
> 
> Russ - okay then, remap a 135i like yours have been and see how you get on...
> 
> ...


russ was saying he wants one when he comes out of his car share, so he's actually agreeing with you but you just cant help having a pop at someone can you.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exactly, I'm buying a 135i next, when I don't need a car with rear legroom!

They see 385bhp from a remap with a 4.2 0-60, so will defo show a 335D SE a clean pair of heels, anywhere... 

Don't fall off that high horse, I wouldn't want you to injure yourself!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What will be good is when Audi decide to stick their new 3.0D (315bhp) in the new A3 with quattro and a remap - but we may be about 2 years off that.

Get the RS, keep it 6 months and you won't lose much on it. 

I prefer the 335i over the 135i Russ, just can't get on with the 135i's looks. I do like the 130i in a 3/5 door though, just not the coupe.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> What will be good is when Audi decide to stick their new 3.0D (315bhp) in the new A3 with quattro and a remap - but we may be about 2 years off that.
> 
> Get the RS, keep it 6 months and you won't lose much on it.
> 
> I prefer the 335i over the 135i Russ, just can't get on with the 135i's looks. I do like the 130i in a 3/5 door though, just not the coupe.


I agree tbh, but the 335 looks a bit too 'businessman' for me tbh, but I'd look at one in a few years probably.

When that A3 happens, it will be interesting, but as cars like 335D show, the economy isn't THAT great really


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Agree - 335d economy isn't all that great. New Audi engine sounds promising (its in the A6 in Evo) if only Audi can make something that handles properly.

TBH I'm glad others are finally catching up - Merc have a pokey unit in a compactish car too at last.

The 1 series coupes do look odd but they get better brakes than the 335i and are a bit lighter.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Merc started the big diesel small car game with the c320 cdi (hatchback style c class model). Sadly they kept it to themselves in Germany and didn't think the uk wanted a small fast diesel - how wrong were they.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

@335dAND110XS-so what hot hatch would you have if you HAD to have a hot hatch?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's easy, his answer will start with R and end in a three and a two.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

rds1985 said:


> @335dAND110XS-so what hot hatch would you have if you HAD to have a hot hatch?


Impreza STi, Audi S3 or RS3 (not a massive fan but they work well), mk5 R32, 135i or maybe a less minging 130i (or maybe a 123d), If it had to be FWD then C30 T5, Focus ST with mountune treatment and a few other possibles. If older then a Focus ST170, mk4 R32 Golf, mk1 FRS, etc. If even older then a Saxo VTS or 106 GTI, even older a mk2 GTi 16v or 205 GTI 1.9.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Impreza STi, Audi S3 or RS3 (not a massive fan but they work well), mk5 R32, 135i or maybe a less minging 130i (or maybe a 123d), If it had to be FWD then C30 T5, Focus ST with mountune treatment and a few other possibles. If older then a Focus ST170, mk4 R32 Golf, mk1 FRS, etc. If even older then a Saxo VTS or 106 GTI, even older a mk2 GTi 16v or 205 GTI 1.9.


fair play :thumb:


----------

